# TiVo HD: Replacement Fan - Needed?



## Brad Bishop (Sep 11, 2001)

I remember back in the old TiVos (S1 / S2) that there was much talk in getting replacement fans to keep your TiVo cool.

Is this needed for the TiVo HD? Right now it's cool outside and in my home so I'm not overly concerned with it but when Summer rolls around it'll likely get pretty warm inside my apartment.

So:
- Do people do it?
- Is it recommended?
- What's the size of the fan in the TiVo HD?
- What's the temp at which people start to become concerned? 50C?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Try getting four drink coasters about 3/8 of an inch high, place under each leg. that should help lower the temperature. If in a enclosure leave the door open(if present) and keep it as low as possible (hot air rises). Remember TiVo vents from the rear. Keep the airflow moving, have at least 1 inch venting area in back of the tivo. Just check the system info screen as long as it says normal you should be ok.


----------



## Brad Bishop (Sep 11, 2001)

Oh, my TiVo HD isn't running at 50C. It normally seems to be 40-43C. I was just wondering what the upper / comfortable limit is.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

About 54 degrees cent. My SD's are running 37 degrees cent. If the temp gets to high Sysinfo will tell you.


----------



## Brad Bishop (Sep 11, 2001)

Ok - thanks. I'll keep that in mind and if, over next summer, it looks like it's climbing past the 50C mark I'll address the issue.


----------

